
Apple retail employees respond to NYT’s profile - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/25/the-unedited-qa-apple-retail-employees-respond-to-nyts-profile-share-life-from-inside-the-apple-store/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
ZanderEarth32
It's an interesting struggle. Should your wages be directly reflective of how
well the company you work for is doing? I doubt it's as cut and dry as these
employees get $25k a year and they bring in over $400k a year. There are other
costs to factor in.

I was surprised to see that one employee makes over $17 an hour. That seems
pretty damn good for a retail position which really takes no education
(besides internal) or technical skills.

The amount of high paying jobs that require little to no education in the form
of a college degree, or just a certificate or technical training program is
staggering sometimes. I realize that $17 might not be considered 'high paying'
but it can certainly be enough money to survive on, if you design your life to
accommodate your income. If you're life or responsibilities change, like you
want to get married, have kids and have a house, you shouldn't expect your job
to adjust your wages because YOU CHOSE to change your life.

~~~
zithtar
$17 is quite a bit of money for a retail position. My first IT job, which
required a 4-year degree and was salaried, worked out to be less than that
factoring 40-hour weeks (which were the exception).

And given the fact that $25k is the number mentioned tells me that's the
floor. $17 for 40 hours a week for 50 weeks a year is $34k. It's probably not
unreasonable to assume that folks with seniority and/or in management
positions are pushing $20/hr or more.

